# Sony Ericsson W550i



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui trouvent le W900i trop cher ( et ils ont raison...) Sony Ericsson a sorti le W550i, un autre téléphone walkamnn







Caractéristiques:

*Écran*
176x220 pixel
Ecran LCD 262K couleurs

*Son*
Polyphonic Sounds 40 voices

*Mémoire*
256MB

*Réseau*x
GSM 1800
GSM 1900
GSM 900

*Couleurs disponibles*
Universe Blue
Orchid White
Vibrant Orange

APN 1.3 Mp
le reste: 
www.sonyericsson.com

Dispo en France pour environ 310¤
En Suisse bientôt dispo pour environ 500 Chf


----------



## Ash (19 Octobre 2005)

Je viens juste de commander le mien et je l'attends avec impatience :love: 
Il y a déjà un test disponible ici: http://www.web-mobile.net/index.php?showtopic=18387 
et un autre ici (par nos amis belges): http://www.astel.be/Sony-Ericsson-W550i-Test-Review qui explique que le w550i n'est pas encore reconnu par Tiger par USB, reste le bluetooth pour ceux qui l'ont en attendant...


----------



## ederntal (19 Octobre 2005)

il a l'air vraiment bien... des que je peut resilier mon abonnement, en janvier, je me prend un sony de cette gamme W... mais je ne sais pas encore trop lequel... j'avoue que celui la, j'adore!


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> il a l'air vraiment bien... des que je peut resilier mon abonnement, en janvier, je me prend un sony de cette gamme W... mais je ne sais pas encore trop lequel... j'avoue que celui la, j'adore!



Le W880i a une MS duo ce qui est bien et un APN de 2.0 Mpixels
Le W550i n'a pas de MS duo que de la m&#233;moire interne, et un APN de 1.3 Mpixel
Le W900i est tr&#232;s bien mais tr&#232;s co&#251;teux 

C'est vrai que ce W550i est tr&#232;s sympa


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Les trois Sony Ericsson de la série Walkman


----------



## el nico (24 Octobre 2005)

elle n'ose pas le dire, mais Ash nous a gratifié d'un test de ce W550i...ici:
http://www.mobiles-live.com/index.php?showtopic=11598&st=0


----------



## Ash (24 Octobre 2005)

Ben vouis c'est vrai que je n'osais pas le dire:rose: . J'ai reçu mon W550i en fin de semaine dernière et j'ai beaucoup joué avec ce week-end ce qui m'a donné envie de concocter ce petit test.
Si vous avez des questions sur ce téléphone, n'hésitez pas


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2005)

Dispo cette semaine, vendredi...chez Digital planète à Lausanne...


----------



## Matt75 (25 Octobre 2005)

je viens d'acheter ce téléphone et mon seul gros souci s'avère en réalité la non compatibilité avec isync...comment synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse sans passer par isync? merci pour votre aide...


----------



## yoffy (25 Octobre 2005)

Des Walkman/Téléphones , des Appareils-Photos/Téléphones , des Vidéo/Téléphones etc ... et toujours pas de Téléphone avec un bon carnet synchronisable , léger , pas coûteux  !!!     ... tant pis , je garde mon Ti 68i  !


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

matt75 a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'acheter ce téléphone et mon seul gros souci s'avère en réalité la non compatibilité avec isync...comment synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse sans passer par isync? merci pour votre aide...



par bluetooth simplement


----------



## Matt75 (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

merci pour votre réponse mais j'avoue que pour moi ce n'est pas clair...faut il que je fasse une sauvegarde du carnet d'adresses et qu'après je l'envoie en tant que fichier sur téléphone? si oui comment récupérer les mêmes groupes?

J'ai la même question pour la musique, dois je envoyer directement le fichier mp3 et le rebasculer dans la fonction walkman?

Je n'ai mon téléphone que depuis hier et je pars en déplacement ...je regarderai donc ça dans quelques jours mais toutes les infos sont bienvenues..

merci encore.

matt


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Je l'ai.....

Pas compatible iSync....comme le Z520i

Peut-être avec la version 10.4.3 ????


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Les deux frères ennemis


----------



## Ash (28 Octobre 2005)

Tu aurais dû lui mettre la coque blanche pour faire la photo


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais dû lui mettre la coque blanche pour faire la photo




Ah oui !!! tu as raison....
Je fait un test pour un site de téléphonie mobile...je mettrais le lien avec le W550i ...blanc


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

La syncro avec iSync fonctionne grâce à :

http://mobile.feisar.com/

Il faut aller dans Hints & Tips


----------



## eskimodafrik (31 Octobre 2005)

*T*out d'abord bonjour a toutes et a tous

j'ai acheté le portable aujourd'hui, j'avoue qu'il est bien mais il y a une chose qui m'agace horiblement...
je n'arrive pas a faire faire fonctioner disc2phone il met erreur " l'application a généré une exception non gérée Id processus=0x4a8 etc...."

S'il vous plais aidé moi sinon je craque....


Désespéré 

eskimodafrik:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

eskimodafrik a dit:
			
		

> *T*out d'abord bonjour a toutes et a tous
> 
> j'ai acheté le portable aujourd'hui, j'avoue qu'il est bien mais il y a une chose qui m'agace horiblement...
> je n'arrive pas a faire faire fonctioner disc2phone il met erreur " l'application a généré une exception non gérée Id processus=0x4a8 etc...."
> ...



Ce logiciel ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, malheureusement

Réfère toi au fil sur le W800i pour savoir comment mettre la musique sur ton phone.

Félicitations pour ton achat  :love: 

ISync et 10.4.3. ne gère pas le W550i...snif


----------



## eskimodafrik (1 Novembre 2005)

Rebonjour a toutes et a tous 


:rateau: justement j'ai pas de mac 
pour ca que je craque 
j'ai essayer de telecharger une autre version sur le site de ericsson ( y'a pas)
Il n'existe pas un logiciel gratuit pour transformer des fichier wave en mp3 et des fichier video wave en mp4:mouais: 
si oui donné moi un lien SVP


Merci de votre attention et bonne journée a tous  

Eski


----------



## ikiki (2 Novembre 2005)

eskimodafrik a dit:
			
		

> justement j'ai pas de mac



ben alors t'attends quoi pour switcher?  
Mais c'est pas grave, on t'en veut pô, on n'est pô comme ça, mais faudrait y penser quand même hein dit?
:hein: :mouais:    

Nan sans dec c'est vrai, la synchro de mon K700 ça marche terrible par BT, et la plupart des mobiles SE sont compatibles mac...


----------



## yul (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut
J'ai acheté hier un W550i, dont je suis trés content. Cependant j'essaie d'utiliser le soft : dreamsicle avec le port USB, car je n'ai pas encore reçu mon adaptateur Bluetooth, et mon W550i n'ai pas reconnu ... Impossible de savoir si il faut absolument passer par le bluetooth, quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ???:rose:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> J'ai acheté hier un W550i, dont je suis trés content. Cependant j'essaie d'utiliser le soft : dreamsicle avec le port USB, car je n'ai pas encore reçu mon adaptateur Bluetooth, et mon W550i n'ai pas reconnu ... Impossible de savoir si il faut absolument passer par le bluetooth, quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ???:rose:



 pour ton achat.
Pas de transfert via USB possible, le W550i n'a pas de carte mémoire donc n'est pas reconnu comme unité de stockage malgré ses 256 Mo de mémoire interne.
De plus le W550i n'est pas encore reconnu par iSync, peut-être avec 10.4.4.

Donc il ne te reste que le BT pour les transfert


----------



## yul (14 Décembre 2005)

BT comme BlueTooth ???? Mais tu me dis qu'il n'ai pas reconnu par iSync ??? Moi y en avoir pas comprendre, de plus il est dis, plus haut, dans un topic que le soft : http://mobile.feisar.com/ reconnais le W 550i dans iSync ????


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> BT comme BlueTooth ???? Mais tu me dis qu'il n'ai pas reconnu par iSync ??? Moi y en avoir pas comprendre, de plus il est dis, plus haut, dans un topic que le soft : http://mobile.feisar.com/ reconnais le W 550i dans iSync ????




Oui avec ce hack il est reconnu installe le ...il n'est pas reconnu pas iSync sans cette application.

PS: Bt comme bluetooth


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
Encore une question, je voudrais supprimer l'horrible logo de SFR, qui est affiché en permanence en arrière plan d'un thème... J'ai essayé avec " Themes Creator ", mais il ne fait que la création de Thème sans toucher au Logo ...  Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis prenneur!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est impossible


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2005)

Impossible!!!  Ce n'ai pas Français... Il doit bien y avoir un system, je sais qu'un copain l' a fait sur un Sagem avec un PC, mais il y a quelques temps déjà...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Impossible!!!  Ce n'ai pas Français... Il doit bien y avoir un system, je sais qu'un copain l' a fait sur un Sagem avec un PC, mais il y a quelques temps déjà...




J'ai fait un tour sur les forums SE, et je peux te dire que si tu poses la question tu te fais bouler rouge vif pendant trois générations...

Sérieusement, si la solution existe je ne la connais pas et sur les forums consulté non plus .

Dsl


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon merci tout de même, je vais continué à chercher... Si je trouve je reviens...@+


----------



## bobby001 (28 Décembre 2005)

Je me demande vraiment quel intérêt a ce téléphone comparé à un K750 qui est dans les mêmes prix :/

Gros, pas de slot d'extension, APN 1,3Mpx

Je veux pas créer de polémique mais je ne comprends pas :/


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2005)

Le goût et les couleurs ... Ca te dis quelques choses.


----------



## bobby001 (28 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Le goût et les couleurs ... Ca te dis quelques choses.



ouais quand les specs sont comparables mais là, je ne comprends pas. Mais chacun fait comme il veut tu as raison


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Avoir un téléphone différents.
Certes ce n'est pas le plus avancé, ni le plus beau...mais il a son charme...


----------



## yul (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci la mouette enfin un que me comprends dans ce monde de brute... Moi je le trouve super au niveau de design, son systeme d 'ouverture est sympa aussi.


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Merci la mouette enfin un que me comprends dans ce monde de brute... Moi je le trouve super au niveau de design, son systeme d 'ouverture est sympa aussi.




A sujet du système d'ouverture j'ai reçu il y a quelques jours le nouveau W900i...ils ont ajouté un système d'ouverture automatique...c'est gadget mais super sympa


----------



## Titophe (8 Janvier 2006)

Bon, en réalité, le 550 est compatible isync ou pas ? Syncro contacts complet et agenda ? Thèmes mp3 par bt je suppose.


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Non pas reconnu par iSync pour le moment

Mais tu peux faire une manip grâce à  http://mobile.feisar.com/

Et tu pourra le syncroniser le W550i

Merci de prendre la peine de lire le fil avant de poser une question


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Compatible iSync avec 10.4.4


----------



## looloothetrou (20 Janvier 2006)

slt enfète moi g acheté un sony ericsson w550i ac orange mé jariv pa a envoyé de mms i me diz ki fo ke je regle mé truc internert é g bo rééséyé 36 foi sa ne marche pa pouvé vs me dir kome doi-je fr

Merci et bienvenu sur MacGé

Tu peux recommencer mais en Français...


----------



## looloothetrou (24 Janvier 2006)

bonjours j'ai acheté un sony ericsson w550i chez orange mais je n'arrive pas a envoyer de MMS car il faut tout régler et je ne sais pas comment fair. Quelqun pourait-il m'aider ??? 

Merci et bienvenu sur MacGé

Tu peux recommencer mais en Français... 

[/quote]


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

looloothetrou a dit:
			
		

> bonjours j'ai acheté un sony ericsson w550i chez orange mais je n'arrive pas a envoyer de MMS car il faut tout régler et je ne sais pas comment fair. Quelqun pourait-il m'aider ???



Bienvenu!
Tu vas sur le site Orange.fr, et là tu peux paramétrer ton mobile pour le gprs, wap, mms...  C'est ce que j'ai fait et zou tout fonctionne! 
Il me semble que pour cela tu doives t'inscrire  

Par contre c'est étrange, car si tu a pris ton mobile chez dans une boutique orange, il doit déjà être configuré... 
Ou alors c'est un téléphone "nu" avec lequel tu as choisi un abonnement orange...


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

Tu as deux possibilités:

Avec le site Orange.fr...soit sur le site Sony Ericsson
Pas besoin de s'inscrire pour les configurations.

L'envoi de MMS est tributaire de ton abo...soit c'est par GPRS, soit par connexion normale ...


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

Il arrive parfois qu'il faut passer par son opérateur pour pouvoir configurer.


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as deux possibilités:
> Avec le site Orange.fr...soit sur le site Sony Ericsson
> Pas besoin de s'inscrire pour les configurations.
> L'envoi de MMS est tributaire de ton abo...soit c'est par GPRS, soit par connexion normale ...



Heum sur le site orange, il faut s'inscrire pour configurer son téléphone  
Par contre je n'ai pas vu le w550i dans leur liste...  

Donc looloothetrou, va sur ce lien qui te mènera sur le ssite de SE, et tu n'as plus qu'à suivre les instructions


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive parfois qu'il faut passer par son opérateur pour pouvoir configurer.



Seulement pour les mobiles avec firmware spécifique à l'opérateur....mais dans ce cas il sont généralement pré configurer ...



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Heum sur le site orange, il faut s'inscrire pour configurer son téléphone
> Par contre je n'ai pas vu le w550i dans leur liste...



Orange ne l'a pas pris dans son assortiment


----------



## takamaka (23 Mai 2006)

> looloothetrou :

On peut aussi faire le 700 et c'est l'opérateur Orange qui se chargera de l'opération...
A réception des SMS de configuration, il suffit de valider ceux-ci pour que la manipulation soit effective&#8230;


----------



## Fluocaril (23 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> > looloothetrou :
> 
> On peut aussi faire le 700 et c'est l'opérateur Orange qui se chargera de l'opération...
> A réception des SMS de configuration, il suffit de valider ceux-ci pour que la manipulation soit effective


 
Valable aussi pour les autres opérateurs il suffit d'appeler le service client..


----------



## Kumoi7 (27 Juin 2006)

C clair qu'il arrache pas mal le w550i ! 
Franchement, ya moyen d'en gagner un, sur www.zavezpasvufidodido.com , le jeu est trop simple franchement ! faut juste s'inscrire et retrouver fido. 

moi je me le fais,   essayez.


----------



## Ecuador (27 Juin 2006)

TROP BIEN le site de FIDO Dido !!!!!!!!!
On peu gagner des voyages avec Gad Elmaleh aussi ...

Trop facile de jouer, trop facile de gagner !

Merci pour l'info ! 

Viva Ecuador !


----------



## missnono94 (17 Août 2006)

bonjour jaimer&#233; echanger un compte de 30 000 citron contr kelk choz merci

Oui bien entendu, et pour le reste ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Welcome les nouveaux  

Si on en revenait au W550i

Merci


----------

